# Into the Badlands, Season 2 premiere tonight!



## RWS

I'm so ready!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Nice I loved the first season


----------



## Harry Dresden

im there.....


----------



## AgentSparky

I've been resisting this show mainly for the piss poor interfering marketing on AMC's part.


----------



## Fang

I DVR'd it. Going to rewatch season 1 first. But glad it's back on.


----------



## RWS

Great start to season 2! 

Don't want to put any spoilers out there yet, but would love to talk about it!


----------



## RWS

AgentSparky said:


> I've been resisting this show mainly for the piss poor interfering marketing on AMC's part.


Please don't hold any resentment against AMC marketing from your enjoyment of this show. 

It's really good, you're only hurting yourself by doing so. And I don't work for AMC marketing. Just promoting word-of-mouth for a show that is totally different, and kick-friggin-ass.

I thought s02e01 would disappoint, but it definitely did not. The Widow's rocking even more than last season! Great action scenes!


----------



## NYcarbineer

It's the gayest show on tv, but I watch it anyway.


----------



## RWS

lol, what are you hoping for then?


----------



## RWS

Season Three, tomorrow or later today depending on time zone.... This show kicks ass!! 

I cannot wait!


----------



## RWS




----------



## petro

I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
I got hooked on this show however.
I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.


----------



## RWS

petro said:


> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.


This first episode of season 3 is adding to all that world-building. It's seems to be all about "Azra" being a part of the end of civilization.

The 1st ep was outstanding! Incredibly great fight scenes and beautiful shots throughout. Before the opening credits, there were two great battle scenes, and the scene for the fight between Moon and The Widow was a sight to watch on a movie screen! And Sunny celebrates New Years with pots and pans! Friggin awesome!

It also opened up a lot of the story-world, with more people that have "the gift". And more Azra connections (though Bajie says they never answered, typical for his lying self ...).  It was a great show! I can't wait for episode 2!


----------



## petro

RWS said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> This first episode of season 3 is adding to all that world-building. It's seems to be all about "Azra" being a part of the end of civilization.
> 
> The 1st ep was outstanding! Incredibly great fight scenes and beautiful shots throughout. Before the opening credits, there were two great battle scenes, and the scene for the fight between Moon and The Widow was a sight to watch on a movie screen! And Sunny celebrates New Years with pots and pans! Friggin awesome!
> 
> It also opened up a lot of the story-world, with more people that have "the gift". And more Azra connections (though Bajie says they never answered, typical for his lying self ...).  It was a great show! I can't wait for episode 2!
Click to expand...

The widow kicking ass in stilettos without breaking a heel.
Classy and a little sexy.


----------



## RWS

World is getting bigger, widow getting sexier...


----------



## longknife

RWS said:


> I'm so ready!



*I watched the first two episodes and removed the program from my watch list.*


----------



## RWS

Wow, sorry you didn't like it. It's a great show.

Did you start on season 2 (as in your tralier)? Because then I can understand... You'd be totally lost.  (that's a great trailer for season 2)


----------



## RWS

Just a peak at season 3.... fucking awesome!!!


And yes, that's the kid-king from Game of Thrones! Fuckin kick ass!


----------



## RWS

Just another little peek at season 3, and the vast world it has become.


----------



## ptbw forever

petro said:


> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.


It is simple.

They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.


----------



## RWS

ptbw forever said:


> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
Click to expand...

Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?

This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....


----------



## ptbw forever

RWS said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
Click to expand...

The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.

The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.


----------



## RWS

Close, but it's good shit, right? 

Is it the fact that there are no guns that upsets you?


----------



## RWS

I mean, I'd rather see this....



Than this....


Because one is not real, and one is.


----------



## Montrovant

ptbw forever said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
Click to expand...


Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?


----------



## ptbw forever

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
Click to expand...

No, moron.

The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.

I like the show even more because of that.


----------



## Montrovant

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
Click to expand...


That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.


----------



## ptbw forever

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.
Click to expand...

That you don’t understand the opening monologue by Sunny himself in episode 1 is the truly funny part. You literally don’t understand anything about the world of the show.

Why do think the guy was firing a crossbow with poison arrows into the alley instead of a sniper rifle?

Why doesn’t someone blow Pilgrim’s head off with a shotgun?

The answer is that guns are literally banned from sales and manufacturing throughout the world in the show, and now people don’t understand how to make them, and can barely use motorized vehicles.

The brutality and insanity in the show was all caused by a world wide gun ban.


----------



## Montrovant

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t understand the opening monologue by Sunny himself in episode 1 is the truly funny part. You literally don’t understand anything about the world of the show.
> 
> Why do think the guy was firing a crossbow with poison arrows into the alley instead of a sniper rifle?
> 
> Why doesn’t someone blow Pilgrim’s head off with a shotgun?
> 
> The answer is that guns are literally banned from sales and manufacturing throughout the world in the show, and now people don’t understand how to make them, and can barely use motorized vehicles.
> 
> The brutality and insanity in the show was all caused by a world wide gun ban.
Click to expand...


The opening monologue in episode 1 isn't by Sunny, it's by M.K.  And it doesn't say that the world was ruined by a ban on guns.  The world was ruined by wars.  "The wars were so long ago no one even remembers.  Darkness and fear ruled until the time of the barons: 7 men and women who forged order out of chaos.  People flocked to them for protection.  That protection became servitude.  They banished guns and trained armies of lethal fighters they called clippers.  This world is built on blood.  Nobody is innocent here.  Welcome to the Badlands."

So the world was almost destroyed by wars.  Everything was terrible until the barons came and forced order on people.  Then guns were banned.

You are really looking at this through a strange set of biased lenses.  I would guess that the idea to keep guns out of the show was so there was a reason people were running around engaging in hand to hand combat.  "Let's make a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show!"  "OK, but why wouldn't the people in it just get shot?"  "Well...let's have guns banned and the people not have the capacity to manufacture them!"  That seems a lot more likely than making a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show which is really about a hidden message that banning guns is bad, despite the description of the world saying that guns weren't bad until long after the world went bad.


----------



## ptbw forever

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t understand the opening monologue by Sunny himself in episode 1 is the truly funny part. You literally don’t understand anything about the world of the show.
> 
> Why do think the guy was firing a crossbow with poison arrows into the alley instead of a sniper rifle?
> 
> Why doesn’t someone blow Pilgrim’s head off with a shotgun?
> 
> The answer is that guns are literally banned from sales and manufacturing throughout the world in the show, and now people don’t understand how to make them, and can barely use motorized vehicles.
> 
> The brutality and insanity in the show was all caused by a world wide gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opening monologue in episode 1 isn't by Sunny, it's by M.K.  And it doesn't say that the world was ruined by a ban on guns.  The world was ruined by wars.  "The wars were so long ago no one even remembers.  Darkness and fear ruled until the time of the barons: 7 men and women who forged order out of chaos.  People flocked to them for protection.  That protection became servitude.  They banished guns and trained armies of lethal fighters they called clippers.  This world is built on blood.  Nobody is innocent here.  Welcome to the Badlands."
> 
> So the world was almost destroyed by wars.  Everything was terrible until the barons came and forced order on people.  Then guns were banned.
> 
> You are really looking at this through a strange set of biased lenses.  I would guess that the idea to keep guns out of the show was so there was a reason people were running around engaging in hand to hand combat.  "Let's make a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show!"  "OK, but why wouldn't the people in it just get shot?"  "Well...let's have guns banned and the people not have the capacity to manufacture them!"  That seems a lot more likely than making a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show which is really about a hidden message that banning guns is bad, despite the description of the world saying that guns weren't bad until long after the world went bad.
Click to expand...

Perpetual war between soldiers is far better than fearing for your life and your family's lives every day as a slave with no rights. Everyone with a functioning brain understands that the Barons are nothing but greedy and evil individuals who took advantage of desperate people to create hell on earth. M.K is nothing but a moron. Sunny is the real main character who knows how terrible Barons and their lifestyle is.

The idiot liberals who write these shows try to make it appeal to their kin with their tired anti-war postulating, but Sunny's POV makes it obvious that war is vastly more preferable to having your eye balls cut out for a minor infraction, or being simply mowed down by a regent or Baron of an opposing faction because you were in the wrong place at the wrong time and you didn't spend years of your already short life to train with weapons extensively.


----------



## Montrovant

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t understand the opening monologue by Sunny himself in episode 1 is the truly funny part. You literally don’t understand anything about the world of the show.
> 
> Why do think the guy was firing a crossbow with poison arrows into the alley instead of a sniper rifle?
> 
> Why doesn’t someone blow Pilgrim’s head off with a shotgun?
> 
> The answer is that guns are literally banned from sales and manufacturing throughout the world in the show, and now people don’t understand how to make them, and can barely use motorized vehicles.
> 
> The brutality and insanity in the show was all caused by a world wide gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opening monologue in episode 1 isn't by Sunny, it's by M.K.  And it doesn't say that the world was ruined by a ban on guns.  The world was ruined by wars.  "The wars were so long ago no one even remembers.  Darkness and fear ruled until the time of the barons: 7 men and women who forged order out of chaos.  People flocked to them for protection.  That protection became servitude.  They banished guns and trained armies of lethal fighters they called clippers.  This world is built on blood.  Nobody is innocent here.  Welcome to the Badlands."
> 
> So the world was almost destroyed by wars.  Everything was terrible until the barons came and forced order on people.  Then guns were banned.
> 
> You are really looking at this through a strange set of biased lenses.  I would guess that the idea to keep guns out of the show was so there was a reason people were running around engaging in hand to hand combat.  "Let's make a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show!"  "OK, but why wouldn't the people in it just get shot?"  "Well...let's have guns banned and the people not have the capacity to manufacture them!"  That seems a lot more likely than making a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show which is really about a hidden message that banning guns is bad, despite the description of the world saying that guns weren't bad until long after the world went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perpetual war between soldiers is far better than fearing for your life and your family's lives every day as a slave with no rights. Everyone with a functioning brain understands that the Barons are nothing but greedy and evil individuals who took advantage of desperate people to create hell on earth. M.K is nothing but a moron. Sunny is the real main character who knows how terrible Barons and their lifestyle is.
> 
> The idiot liberals who write these shows try to make it appeal to their kin with their tired anti-war postulating, but Sunny's POV makes it obvious that war is vastly more preferable to having your eye balls cut out for a minor infraction, or being simply mowed down by a regent or Baron of an opposing faction because you were in the wrong place at the wrong time and you didn't spend years of your already short life to train with weapons extensively.
Click to expand...


It wasn't war followed by the barons.  It was war (so long ago no one even remembers), followed by darkness and fear, followed by the barons.

Yes, the barons are tyrannical bastards.  You seem to be missing that the show's premise is that the world was chaotic crap before the barons.  Look at the areas they have shown outside of the Badlands.  Life isn't all too good out there, either.

None of that changes the fact that, based on the opening of the very first episode, the horrors of the world were not caused by a ban on guns.  This is a fantastical post-apocalyptic martial arts show, and the way you read into it with gun control remains hilarious.


----------



## RWS

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't care for martial arts shows or films.
> I got hooked on this show however.
> I still want to know more about the end of our civilization leading to the one depicted in show.
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
Click to expand...

You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show. 

Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!


----------



## RWS

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t understand the opening monologue by Sunny himself in episode 1 is the truly funny part. You literally don’t understand anything about the world of the show.
> 
> Why do think the guy was firing a crossbow with poison arrows into the alley instead of a sniper rifle?
> 
> Why doesn’t someone blow Pilgrim’s head off with a shotgun?
> 
> The answer is that guns are literally banned from sales and manufacturing throughout the world in the show, and now people don’t understand how to make them, and can barely use motorized vehicles.
> 
> The brutality and insanity in the show was all caused by a world wide gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opening monologue in episode 1 isn't by Sunny, it's by M.K.  And it doesn't say that the world was ruined by a ban on guns.  The world was ruined by wars.  "The wars were so long ago no one even remembers.  Darkness and fear ruled until the time of the barons: 7 men and women who forged order out of chaos.  People flocked to them for protection.  That protection became servitude.  They banished guns and trained armies of lethal fighters they called clippers.  This world is built on blood.  Nobody is innocent here.  Welcome to the Badlands."
> 
> So the world was almost destroyed by wars.  Everything was terrible until the barons came and forced order on people.  Then guns were banned.
> 
> You are really looking at this through a strange set of biased lenses.  I would guess that the idea to keep guns out of the show was so there was a reason people were running around engaging in hand to hand combat.  "Let's make a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show!"  "OK, but why wouldn't the people in it just get shot?"  "Well...let's have guns banned and the people not have the capacity to manufacture them!"  That seems a lot more likely than making a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show which is really about a hidden message that banning guns is bad, despite the description of the world saying that guns weren't bad until long after the world went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perpetual war between soldiers is far better than fearing for your life and your family's lives every day as a slave with no rights. Everyone with a functioning brain understands that the Barons are nothing but greedy and evil individuals who took advantage of desperate people to create hell on earth. M.K is nothing but a moron. Sunny is the real main character who knows how terrible Barons and their lifestyle is.
> 
> The idiot liberals who write these shows try to make it appeal to their kin with their tired anti-war postulating, but Sunny's POV makes it obvious that war is vastly more preferable to having your eye balls cut out for a minor infraction, or being simply mowed down by a regent or Baron of an opposing faction because you were in the wrong place at the wrong time and you didn't spend years of your already short life to train with weapons extensively.
Click to expand...


You haven't been watching stuff.... You're just perpetuating your political BS. And dude, that will not work here. Watch the show, please. 

This thread is not about you.


----------



## RWS

Season 3 is building up the world, way more than the 1st 2 seasons. Everything is starting to come together. 

It may take more seasons, but you need to watch more than season 1 to make political commentary on the show. But please don't start on season 3. 1 and 2 are necessary to understand the dynamics of what's gonna happen. 

This is one of the most complex shows on TV. Believe it or not! I'd love to talk about it with people who are interested in the show.


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show.
> 
> Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!
Click to expand...


Except when Nick Frost's character is involved.  Then it tends to just be dumb.  

I like Nick Frost, I'm a fan of his work with Simon Pegg, but I don't think his character works very well the way they do it in Into the Badlands.  I wish he had been a badass when he was younger, but no longer, rather than having his chubby ass depicted as still being a superior fighter.


----------



## RWS

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show.
> 
> Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when Nick Frost's character is involved.  Then it tends to just be dumb.
> 
> I like Nick Frost, I'm a fan of his work with Simon Pegg, but I don't think his character works very well the way they do it in Into the Badlands.  I wish he had been a badass when he was younger, but no longer, rather than having his chubby ass depicted as still being a superior fighter.
Click to expand...


Baji is starting to piss me off too. You have to watch through to current to understand. I don't wanna give spoilers. But I loved him up until this last episode, Suddenly bitching and crying about Azra, out of the blue, did not make sense to me. We'll see what happens


----------



## ptbw forever

RWS said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you read gun control into the show in any way is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you don’t understand the opening monologue by Sunny himself in episode 1 is the truly funny part. You literally don’t understand anything about the world of the show.
> 
> Why do think the guy was firing a crossbow with poison arrows into the alley instead of a sniper rifle?
> 
> Why doesn’t someone blow Pilgrim’s head off with a shotgun?
> 
> The answer is that guns are literally banned from sales and manufacturing throughout the world in the show, and now people don’t understand how to make them, and can barely use motorized vehicles.
> 
> The brutality and insanity in the show was all caused by a world wide gun ban.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The opening monologue in episode 1 isn't by Sunny, it's by M.K.  And it doesn't say that the world was ruined by a ban on guns.  The world was ruined by wars.  "The wars were so long ago no one even remembers.  Darkness and fear ruled until the time of the barons: 7 men and women who forged order out of chaos.  People flocked to them for protection.  That protection became servitude.  They banished guns and trained armies of lethal fighters they called clippers.  This world is built on blood.  Nobody is innocent here.  Welcome to the Badlands."
> 
> So the world was almost destroyed by wars.  Everything was terrible until the barons came and forced order on people.  Then guns were banned.
> 
> You are really looking at this through a strange set of biased lenses.  I would guess that the idea to keep guns out of the show was so there was a reason people were running around engaging in hand to hand combat.  "Let's make a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show!"  "OK, but why wouldn't the people in it just get shot?"  "Well...let's have guns banned and the people not have the capacity to manufacture them!"  That seems a lot more likely than making a post-apocalyptic martial arts TV show which is really about a hidden message that banning guns is bad, despite the description of the world saying that guns weren't bad until long after the world went bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perpetual war between soldiers is far better than fearing for your life and your family's lives every day as a slave with no rights. Everyone with a functioning brain understands that the Barons are nothing but greedy and evil individuals who took advantage of desperate people to create hell on earth. M.K is nothing but a moron. Sunny is the real main character who knows how terrible Barons and their lifestyle is.
> 
> The idiot liberals who write these shows try to make it appeal to their kin with their tired anti-war postulating, but Sunny's POV makes it obvious that war is vastly more preferable to having your eye balls cut out for a minor infraction, or being simply mowed down by a regent or Baron of an opposing faction because you were in the wrong place at the wrong time and you didn't spend years of your already short life to train with weapons extensively.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been watching stuff.... You're just perpetuating your political BS. And dude, that will not work here. Watch the show, please.
> 
> This thread is not about you.
Click to expand...

I have watched every episode......


----------



## ptbw forever

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show.
> 
> Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when Nick Frost's character is involved.  Then it tends to just be dumb.
> 
> I like Nick Frost, I'm a fan of his work with Simon Pegg, but I don't think his character works very well the way they do it in Into the Badlands.  I wish he had been a badass when he was younger, but no longer, rather than having his chubby ass depicted as still being a superior fighter.
Click to expand...

The average person in the world is not going to be able to fight like Baji.

He was trained by the master(with the Widow) for years.


----------



## Montrovant

ptbw forever said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show.
> 
> Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when Nick Frost's character is involved.  Then it tends to just be dumb.
> 
> I like Nick Frost, I'm a fan of his work with Simon Pegg, but I don't think his character works very well the way they do it in Into the Badlands.  I wish he had been a badass when he was younger, but no longer, rather than having his chubby ass depicted as still being a superior fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average person in the world is not going to be able to fight like Baji.
> 
> He was trained by the master(with the Widow) for years.
Click to expand...


I'm aware of the story behind Baji's character on the show.  I simply don't like having someone with Frost's physique portrayed as still being a master martial artist.  It doesn't help when you see the occasional scene with a body double clearly wearing a padded outfit.


----------



## ptbw forever

RWS said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is simple.
> 
> They outlawed guns worldwide because of catastrophic wars, which caused people to turn to swords, which caused people to become masters of weapons like swords and unarmed combat, which caused people to hire sellswords to protect them and their belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you haven't been watching through season 3... Probably still on season 1. Right?
> 
> This is a huge world they are building. Jus sayin....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire world is built upon gun control and the destruction brought by it. Watch Season 1 again. Season 3 is almost entirely located in the Badlands again. Same with the majority of season 2.
> 
> The "Badlands" is just where all the best fighters are located, while the rest of the world are just people who have given up and have resigned themselves to just let stronger people take advantage of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show.
> 
> Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!
Click to expand...

Guns aren't going to show up, moron.

They wouldn't be using bows if they had guns. Bows are absolutely useless compared to guns(unless you live in the world of Walking Dead).

YOU need to watch the show and pay attention to all the needless situations that occur because these people don't have guns. A gun could STILL kill Pilgrim right now, even with the gift. These people blocking and destroying arrows fired from a bow would be dead the instant bullets start flying around.


----------



## ptbw forever

Montrovant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gun control?  Your gripe with the show is gun control?
> 
> 
> 
> No, moron.
> 
> The show is a giant anti-gun control pr campaign.
> 
> I like the show even more because of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're crazy  . You have no idea why there are no guns yet.Watch the show.
> 
> Doesn't mean guns won't show up. But I would rather they don't because the martial arts are absolutely fucking outstanding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when Nick Frost's character is involved.  Then it tends to just be dumb.
> 
> I like Nick Frost, I'm a fan of his work with Simon Pegg, but I don't think his character works very well the way they do it in Into the Badlands.  I wish he had been a badass when he was younger, but no longer, rather than having his chubby ass depicted as still being a superior fighter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The average person in the world is not going to be able to fight like Baji.
> 
> He was trained by the master(with the Widow) for years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm aware of the story behind Baji's character on the show.  I simply don't like having someone with Frost's physique portrayed as still being a master martial artist.  It doesn't help when you see the occasional scene with a body double clearly wearing a padded outfit.
Click to expand...

He has more of a drunken fist, kind of clumsy fighting style.

I think it is still more believable than a worthless punk like MK doing damage to anyone.


----------



## RWS

ptbw, you seem to have some serious issues about the show, and it seems to piss you off.

Can you explain what makes you feel that way? And then we can address it. 

It seems that you really like the show, because you have apparently watched it all.  

Let's discuss your feelings


----------



## RWS

How do you feel about MK becoming possibly more powerful than Sunny?

Do you think Sunny has the darkness in him, and will overcome MK? 

And how do they beat the Pilgrim, if he can turn their powers off?

And when will the 2nd half of season 3 start?!?!?!?!?!?!@?!?


----------



## RWS

I just found out that the final 8 episodes of Season 3, will be the final episodes. That's why it has taken so long for the 2nd half of season 3 to come out. They had to rewrite it, so that everything comes to an end in 8 more episodes! Next season was supposed to be 20 episodes! So sad to see such a great show leave the air, because of lack of ratings. So highly rated, such a great fan base, but not enough people tuned in I guess for such an expensive show.... 

In my opinion, this is the best show on TV. Period. Preacher is 2nd, and probably fated to the same demise. 

2nd half of Into the Badlands should start on 3/24, supposedly... I hope they don't rush all the world-answers too badly. There's so much left to learn in 8 more episodes... 

My regrets are with you, fellow ITB fans!


----------



## RWS

I'm so friggin pissed. It's like the Firefly of our generation.... though 3 seaons


----------



## RWS

Maybe there'll be a movie? Like Firefly with Serenity? 

I'll watch that!   Into the badlands, the movie!


----------



## RWS

This show will turn into a cult classic. Guaranteed. People will be clamoring for more! 

As long as they don't totally fuck up the last 8 episodes!


----------



## RWS

For those not familiar, Seasons 1 and 2 are available on Netflix.

I promise you, it's worth the watch.


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> I'm so friggin pissed. It's like the Firefly of our generation.... though 3 seaons



How is it like Firefly?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Figures.  All the shows I watch get cancelled


----------



## RWS

Montrovant said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so friggin pissed. It's like the Firefly of our generation.... though 3 seaons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it like Firefly?
Click to expand...

It's a fan favorite show that gets cancelled because of  low ratings. Firefly was awesome. ITB is even better. Maybe they'll have a movie after, like Serenity. 

It's the Firefly of this generation. You gotta watch. If enough people did, then it would be a different discussion. It got put in a bad time slot, after TWD. Preacher has the same fate... great show, bad time slot....


----------



## RWS

You finish watching walking dead, it's 10pm. On Sunday. Then the Talking Dead comes on after. Then Into the Badlands, and Preacher in the off-season, comes on. Who's gonna stay up till midnight besides me?


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so friggin pissed. It's like the Firefly of our generation.... though 3 seaons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it like Firefly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fan favorite show that gets cancelled because of  low ratings. Firefly was awesome. ITB is even better. Maybe they'll have a movie after, like Serenity.
> 
> It's the Firefly of this generation. You gotta watch. If enough people did, then it would be a different discussion. It got put in a bad time slot, after TWD. Preacher has the same fate... great show, bad time slot....
Click to expand...


I'm a fan of Into the Badlands, but I think your comparison to Firefly is off.

Firefly suffered from horrible promotion, episodes being aired out of order, and was basically screwed over by the network before it had a chance.  ITB hasn't had that sort of treatment.

Shows get cancelled because of low ratings all the time.  If that was all that happened to Firefly, it would be different, but Firefly had other things going against it.

Further, ITB and Preacher are both niche kind of shows.  While the success of The Walking Dead shows that what might normally be a niche show with a small audience can enjoy wide success, that is the exception, not the rule.  A post apocalyptic martial arts show getting 3 seasons sounds like a success to me, as it isn't a premise or style that is likely to have a wide audience.  

ITB is not "the Firefly of this generation."  There is actually very little similarity between the shows.  I wish ITB hadn't been cancelled and I am a fan of both shows, but the circumstances around them were very different.


----------



## RWS

I understand


----------



## RWS

ITB is beautiful to watch. Any scene can be paused at any moment,  and makes a great background. 

The cinematography is beyond belief, on a tv show. The action sequences are unbelievable. 

For it to only last 3 seasons, is a testament of stupidity.

I understand it takes a lot of money to make each show. This show is worth it.


----------



## RWS

I also hope Preacher doesn't come to the same end. 

Great  show! 3 seasons. But it's gonna get more expensive soon, per episode.


----------



## RWS

I love firefly. It was so sad to see it end after one season. And you're right! Firefly suffered from promotion and production issues. Serenity made up for it though. 

What a great show firefly was//// At first I didn't like it. But it grew on me. I've probably watched it 5 times over.


----------



## RWS

But I personally think ITB is even better. Wow... what a show...


----------



## RWS

i also always tell my friends about Firefly. I do the same with ITB. I've got several people hooked on both shows, even though they never heard about it before, and Preacher too!  That's a really good show! 

Shite!


----------



## RWS

Final episodes of ITB startt tonight. Ep 9 and 10 are Sunday and Monday.

So depressing to see such a good show end before it's time, but also so exciting to see what's gonna happen in 8 more episodes to end the story!


----------



## RWS

Just a taste of what is going on...


----------



## RWS

Shit's going down on the final 8 episodes! Anybody watching? Only got 4 left! Good stuff! 

Unbelievable martial arts action, and drama, and story building, and as always friggin incredible cinematography. Almost each pause is worthy of using as a wallpaper. 

If anybody has missed out, please start from season 1 on Netflix. This is my favorite show, behind Spartacus. So #2 on my all-time list.


----------



## BlackFlag

RWS said:


> Shit's going down on the final 8 episodes! Anybody watching? Only got 4 left! Good stuff!
> 
> Unbelievable martial arts action, and drama, and story building, and as always friggin incredible cinematography. Almost each pause is worthy of using as a wallpaper.
> 
> If anybody has missed out, please start from season 1 on Netflix. This is my favorite show, behind Spartacus. So #2 on my all-time list.


It's such a great show.  What a shame it's ending.


----------



## Montrovant

Have any of you seen Warrior on Cinemax?  It's supposedly based on the writing of Bruce Lee and it had a bit of an Into the Badlands meets Deadwood vibe in the trailer.


----------



## RWS

No i haven't watched it, i will check it out! Need something to fill the martial arts fix after ITB is over. 

I'm downloading a move named warrior from 2018, Not sure if that's what you mean. 

The move or the show?


----------



## longknife

I've tried watching it several times and simply cannot find any interest in it.


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> No i haven't watched it, i will check it out! Need something to fill the martial arts fix after ITB is over.
> 
> I'm downloading a move named warrior from 2018, Not sure if that's what you mean.
> 
> The move or the show?



I'm talking about a new show on Cinemax.  The first episode premiered a week or 2 ago.  I haven't seen it, I've only seen a trailer, but it looked like it could be interesting.


----------



## RWS

AgentSparky said:


> I've been resisting this show mainly for the piss poor interfering marketing on AMC's part.


You're absolutely right. 

Netflix may pick up the 4th season. And I truly hope so. This is the best show on TV. 

Don't want to give up any spoilers for next season, based on the last ep. Just want to say it has to happen. 

Give the show love, and it will happen. Get all your friends to watch it. I have tried. The only person missing is my bother....... So hard to get people into the show. When they weren't marketed. 

Let's all hope that Netflix picks it up, bc this last ep, says that the story is going to continue.


----------



## RWS

I love all of you Into the Badlands fans. 

thank you and let's pray for Netflix to pick it up.


----------



## Montrovant

RWS said:


> I love all of you Into the Badlands fans.
> 
> thank you and let's pray for Netflix to pick it up.



It's so odd the way streaming services have raised the hope for cancelled shows.


----------

